# Axcel for Field shoot



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Who use a Axcel sight for field? Whats the click count? Is it hard to set up for field shooting or would a Sure Loc be better? New at shooting field. I mainly shoot indoor spots and 3d.
thanks
Chris


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

tazhunter0 said:


> Who use a Axcel sight for field? Whats the click count? Is it hard to set up for field shooting or would a Sure Loc be better? New at shooting field. I mainly shoot indoor spots and 3d.
> thanks
> Chris


I have the AX3000 and LOVE it. 20 clicks per mark plus a quick move. I don't have any experience with the Sure-Loc. I use my AX3000 for both Field and 3D. I have a sight tape on one side for 3D on one bow and I use the marks on the other for Field.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Why would you think it would be different setting one up for field then it would be for 3D? :noidea:

It's only another 30yds vs 3D.....


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

tazhunter0 said:


> Who use a Axcel sight for field? Whats the click count? Is it hard to set up for field shooting or would a Sure Loc be better? New at shooting field. I mainly shoot indoor spots and 3d.
> thanks
> Chris


Personally i have seen several Axcel sights come loose on the 2nd axis or competly strip out where the 2nd axis attaches they are very fragile and I just dont trust em(cost me a state tournament and record 2 years ago)... I believe the sure loc is the better of the two sights and i have experienced no trouble out of mine or any of the ones my buddies shoot around here(most of em tried the Axcel sight) they went back to sure loc


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm using the Axcel 3000 and completly happy with it. Only thing I can say that has happened with it for me is the 3rd axis screw came loose on me Monday. I hadn't checked it since I set it last summer.

As far as the Sure-Loc goes I had trouble out of mine with a lot of play in the area of where the scope connects. Checked some of the other guys Sure-Locs and they had a little play but not as much as mine.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Why would you think it would be different setting one up for field then it would be for 3D? :noidea:
> 
> It's only another 30yds vs 3D.....


didnt you know field is a piece of cake..........it's all known distance.

or didnt you know that setting up a field bow has some sorta mystical voodoo compared to any other types of shooting?


contrary to what everyone that hasnt shot field before or has been told.......it's not easy and there is no 'absolute gotta have' gear with special mystical voodoo needed to set em up.

i shoot one bow for everything. the only thing i change is the arrows and a rest adjustment from time to time......thats it.

ya'll make this field game way harder than it is.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> didnt you know field is a piece of cake..........it's all known distance.
> 
> or didnt you know that setting up a field bow has some sorta mystical voodoo compared to any other types of shooting?
> 
> ...



EGGSSS-ZAC-A-REEEEE  :darkbeer:

make it all harder then it is equipment and setup wise......


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Axcel 4500

With a large scope housing on a conventional limbed bow, (ProElite) the 3rd axis came loose on me all the time.
No problems using the same setup on a parallel limbed bow. (KateraXL)

With a small light weight scope, it has worked well so far on a conventional limbed bow. (737)


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

I have been shooting my Axcel since they came out and own two of them. I haven't had any problems with them. This will be the first year I set one up and shoot field and wasn't sure on how to use the clicks to dial it in on the X. When I set up for 3d I was shooting for approx 2 inch circle out to 40yards so I never worried about the clicks. Wanted my field sight to on the X just like my indoor spot is set up to be. I'll start working on it now a little more.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

X Hunter said:


> Personally i have seen several Axcel sights come loose on the 2nd axis or competly strip out where the 2nd axis attaches they are very fragile and I just dont trust em(cost me a state tournament and record 2 years ago)... I believe the sure loc is the better of the two sights and i have experienced no trouble out of mine or any of the ones my buddies shoot around here(most of em tried the Axcel sight) they went back to sure loc





JMJ said:


> Axcel 4500
> 
> With a large scope housing on a conventional limbed bow, (ProElite) the 3rd axis came loose on me all the time.
> No problems using the same setup on a parallel limbed bow. (KateraXL)
> ...


I had the same problem when I first got mine. I talked to Ben at the ASA shoot in KY, and what he told me was that the washers on the 2nd and 3rd axis are smooth on one side and textured on the other. The textured side MUST be facing the block, not the screw head. I flipped the washer over and have not been bothered by it since.

I know that AXCEL has released a new scope block with 2 screws on both the 2nd and 3rd. Hopefully that will tighten up an otherwise great site.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

rock monkey said:


> didnt you know field is a piece of cake..........it's all known distance.
> 
> or didnt you know that setting up a field bow has some sorta mystical voodoo compared to any other types of shooting?
> 
> ...


That's not true....I "gotta" have a Hogg Father or I will never be complete as an archer


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

I have Axcel sights on four bows after shooting Surelocs for three years. I liked the Surelocs, I prefer the Axcels. They seem more solid and I like the adjustment. I Loctite all screws after setting them and have had no problems with anything coming loose. I also Loctite the screws on my rest, v-bar, etc. It only makes sense to me to secure anything that does not require adjustment.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Ed, 

Remind me at the next IBA meeting to talk with you about setting this sight up for field since you have them. Will have new bow next week and have only a week to set it up for field shoot in Sherman. See you at the meeting.

Chris C.


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 12, 2007)

I've got one of each, never a had problem with either.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tazhunter0 said:


> I have been shooting my Axcel since they came out and own two of them. I haven't had any problems with them. This will be the first year I set one up and shoot field and wasn't sure on how to use the clicks to dial it in on the X. When I set up for 3d I was shooting for approx 2 inch circle out to 40yards so I never worried about the clicks. Wanted my field sight to on the X just like my indoor spot is set up to be. I'll start working on it now a little more.
> Thanks
> Chris


Huh...that really makes no sense. You realize that all of the dots...5 rings on a field course are bigger then a 12 or 14 ring right? 

How do you dial in the clicks....the same way you do indoors...turn the dial a few clicks. 

I don't know why people think a sight functions different because the game changed...everything is the same but the target.


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

X Hunter said:


> Personally i have seen several Axcel sights come loose on the 2nd axis or competly strip out where the 2nd axis attaches they are very fragile and I just dont trust em(cost me a state tournament and record 2 years ago)... I believe the sure loc is the better of the two sights and i have experienced no trouble out of mine or any of the ones my buddies shoot around here(most of em tried the Axcel sight) they went back to sure loc


i would agree with you but this year axcell came out with 2 screws on the 2nd and 3rd axis's for better security. now that they have fixed that i think they are the better of the two high dollar sights.:shade:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Refresh my memory on the windage adjustment with the Axcel. How many clicks to move the impact one inch at say 30 yards. Is it the same amount at 20 as it is at 50?

I really haven't used the windage for more than zeroing in the sights. I didn't shoot much field last year and never tried to compensate for the wind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

DHawk2 said:


> Refresh my memory on the windage adjustment with the Axcel. How many clicks to move the impact one inch at say 30 yards. Is it the same amount at 20 as it is at 50?
> 
> I really haven't used the windage for more than zeroing in the sights. I didn't shoot much field last year and never tried to compensate for the wind.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Thats what I'm trying to find out or learn. On my 3d set up 20 and 40 yard marks dead on, 60 yard 2-3 inches left of center and 80 yard mark is 3-5inches left of center. Trying to learn if I need to change on the sight or where I aim knowing the different impact points.
Chris


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Just playing with the 3d set up on field range getting new field bow on Friday, but like being able to have a back up bow just in case.

CC


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

tazhunter0 said:


> Thats what I'm trying to find out or learn. On my 3d set up 20 and 40 yard marks dead on, 60 yard 2-3 inches left of center and 80 yard mark is 3-5inches left of center. Trying to learn if I need to change on the sight or where I aim knowing the different impact points.
> Chris


Kinda sounds like your center shot is off if you shoot more and more to the left (or right) as you get to longer distances.

Of course you could be guilty of "peeping" around your pin at these longer distances - I've caught myself doing that on occasion. :shade:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

tazhunter0 said:


> Thats what I'm trying to find out or learn. On my 3d set up 20 and 40 yard marks dead on, 60 yard 2-3 inches left of center and 80 yard mark is 3-5inches left of center. Trying to learn if I need to change on the sight or where I aim knowing the different impact points.
> Chris



If it's dead on at 40 and off at 50-80 then you need to check your center shot or even where the sight adjustment attaches to the extension bar. The bottom screw hole is usually big so you can adjust it. If the bottom isn't squared up then the farther the shot, the more it will be off. I would check that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

tazhunter0 said:


> Thats what I'm trying to find out or learn. On my 3d set up 20 and 40 yard marks dead on, 60 yard 2-3 inches left of center and 80 yard mark is 3-5inches left of center. Trying to learn if I need to change on the sight or where I aim knowing the different impact points.
> Chris




and for the guys that poo-poo'd distance tuning..........here's your sign


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Axcel 4500*

I use both the Axcel 4500 FITA and the Sur loc 500 3D
My only complaint is I wish the Axcel came an inch longer on the sight bar, but otherwise it kicks the competitions ass, it is more solid than most, you do not need to always adjust it with allen keys, it is the best sight I have ever used. 
I have tried a half dozen different sights in my 20 odd years, and Axcel is my fave.


----------



## fastarrow (Nov 19, 2003)

DHawk2 said:


> If it's dead on at 40 and off at 50-80 then you need to check your center shot or even where the sight adjustment attaches to the extension bar. The bottom screw hole is usually big so you can adjust it. If the bottom isn't squared up then the farther the shot, the more it will be off. I would check that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep, square the sight frame to the riser, the bubble in the scope to the sight frame and set third axis and the left/right problems should go away, if not then it is time to walk back tune again, and stop peeking!!


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

fastarrow said:


> Yep, square the sight frame to the riser, the bubble in the scope to the sight frame and set third axis and the left/right problems should go away, if not then it is time to walk back tune again, and stop peeking!!


I also wonder if arrow selection, or wind direction would be the cause, if it still shifts after he fixes the centreshot?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Barry O'Regan said:


> I also wonder if arrow selection, or wind direction would be the cause, if it still shifts after he fixes the centreshot?


I would say that it's more form and alignment :wink:


----------

